# First wax moth found



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

freeze the affected comb,, feed pollen and sugar,, get the hive strong, let them defend themselves


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

An empty hive with drawn comb is heaven for the wax moth.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

What's a good way to store comb then? I don't have a freezer to keep anything in, right now it's just sitting in my garage. I have a couple hundred empty frames from nucs that didn't make it just sitting in my garage.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: BT*

The best way to store comb I have found is by leaving it on the hive over winter. Any strong hive will be able to keep empty comb free of moths and be able to repair any damage that may occur. 

Bees in the wild live with the same comb year 'round, it is certainly an acceptable practice for kept bees as well.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*Re: BT*



Solomon Parker said:


> The best way to store comb I have found is by leaving it on the hive over winter. Any strong hive will be able to keep empty comb free of moths and be able to repair any damage that may occur....


His OP referenced an empty hive.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: BT*

Moon is not the OP.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*Re: BT*



Solomon Parker said:


> Moon is not the OP.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: BT*

This is a BEE-LESS top bar hive full of comb from a dead colony that has been sitting at a neighbor's house awaiting a swarm. No swarms this year. I knew it might attract wax moths, which is why I checked this empty hive frequently. 

Now that the moths found it, I'd like to know how I can preserve the comb without moving the hive or using any chemicals in it. I removed all the combs with moth eggs and larvae on them, but does anyone have any suggestions on what to do to keep this comb moth-free until winter sets in?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: BT*

Sorry


----------

